# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  SnakeBytesTV- Welcome to my world!!

## BHB

We've been on the road this week, but we needed to still get an episode out of SnakeBytesTV. So here's a look into our world last summer from when we first started hatching until right after Daytona. It's just a peek, we'll have more to come. 
We've been visiting Burnzie from the Minnesota Wild (NHL) and we've shot some cool footage that I hope we'll be able to share soon. It's been a blast and we'll be back home tomorrow. I'm sure I'll be bloging about our trip as soon as I get back. As well as I can see a Burnzie episode in the near future :Smile: 
Hope everyone enjoys the episode and thanks for all your support!!!Brian(BHB)
Check it out at: www.youtube.com/snakebytestv  please subscribe, comment and rate the video.  And don't forget to join the shows community at:www.snakebytes.tv

----------


## Freakie_frog

Fantastic Video again Brian!

See guys even when your as big as BHB the wife is still on you about how many snakes and projects you have going.  :Good Job: 

I really look forward to meeting you in Daytona this year Brian.

----------


## Laooda

Soooo good!  Lori should get an award for working with all guys every day!   :Very Happy:    The Daytona footage was great too...  Saw a few 8ballers floatin around!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Soooo good!  Lori should get an award for working with all guys every day!     The Daytona footage was great too...  Saw a few 8ballers floatin around!!!



Yea I saw Sean and Adam I think was in there..

----------


## NickMyers03

that show should have been at least 15 min long LOL great one Brian and Lori

----------


## MeMe

OMG!!!   :Surprised: 

Finally some Daytona 07 footage!!! 

and I am in it! 

 :Dancin' Banana: 

Awesome vid Brian!

Rock the f on! 

 :Good Job:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Ok I saw Jamie, Susan, meme but who was the tall chick in the 8ball shirt spining around.

----------


## MeMe

> Ok I saw Jamie, Susan, meme but who was the tall chick in the 8ball shirt spining around.


Vaughn's wifey...Charmaine.

 :Smile: 

There was Adam, Jamie, Charmaine, Memes, Susan, Monic, and I think Joe had his back to the camera.

----------


## Brimstone111888

Great episode, had me laughing the whole way. Keep up the good work Brian!

----------


## Rapture

Wow you guys are famous!!! Very cool.

My favorite episode so far... this one was a lot like a reality show... only about a large-scale snake breeder - my favorite reality!  :Razz:

----------


## aaajohnson

> Fantastic Video again Brian!
> 
> See guys even when your as big as BHB the wife is still on you about how many snakes and projects you have going. 
> 
> I really look forward to meeting you in Daytona this year Brian.


I was thinking the same thing, LOL.

Great Video Brian, it just floors me to see that many racks. I can't imagine the time and work that goes into just getting through a single week with tha many animals.

Neil

----------


## PythonWallace

Another awesome episode Brian. They're getting better and better.

----------


## FL0OD

great show. :Sweeet:  feel thankful you have a lady that will put up with you every day.  i know i do. :Very Happy:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Another great episode  :Good Job:

----------


## Sasquatch Art

> Another awesome episode Brian. They're getting better and better.


I agree! Can't wait for the next ep. 

Keep up the great work Brian..

----------


## MarkS

So who won the argument over the leopards and cresties?  

Pretty interesting stuff Brian.

----------


## monk90222

Great episode Brian!

So tell us, did you get the geckos?....

and I think you should re-name your business..LHB....Lori definatley runs the show!

----------


## TheMissingLink

Awesome :Good Job:  Daytona 08 can't get here fast enough :Rolleyes2:

----------


## JoshJP7

So everyone needs to check out pictures of the band staind... I swear to god Brian is one of their guitarists!!! ... Rock on with snake Bytes I love em!

----------


## MeMe

> Daytona 08 can't get here fast enough



Ain't that the truth!

----------


## ShawnT

Great Job Brian!

----------


## neilgolli

> Great episode Brian!
> 
> So tell us, did you get the geckos?....
> 
> and I think you should re-name your business..LHB....Lori definatley runs the show!


Heard lori talking about gecko care in TX, I don't think they are there yet, but like any good man, I think Brian is still persisting and will eventually get his way :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Patrick Long

i saw memes and susan!!!!! hot!


Keep it up Brian!

----------


## starmom

:Bowdown: That was my favorite episode to date because it was so real; life behind the logo! Really awesome!! I also liked the shot of the snake biting you; reminds me of the abuse my boa's giving me right now!! Awesome job and great looking daughter! I'm glad that these episodes are turning into a family affair; behind every good man.....! Keep it up Barczyk family!!!  :Good Job:

----------


## MeMe

> :behind every good man.....


is a hot ...intelligent woman pointing him in the right direction. 

 :Good Job:

----------


## ADEE

GREAT episode.. that was too funny.. thanks so much for doing this weekly, really gives me something to look forward to! well done, i cant wait until you have your own hour long show.. totally something you can do!

----------


## tigerlily

LOL!  I am so torn.  Part of me can completely understand having to rein your spouse in.  My house would be decorated with Alex Ovechkin Fatheads and life size replicas of the Stanley Cup, if I didn't keep him in check.  So on one hand I'm cheering Lori on.

On the other hand, as an animal lover I can completely understand the urge to get new animals.  Awwww, just a few more won't make that big a difference right?   :Wuv:   (of course I'm no where near the same scale)  And of course,,geckos rock.   :W00t:   Go Brian Go!!  

I guess I'll look at it as a win win situation for me.   :Very Happy: 

Great episode.   :Good Job:

----------


## BHB

Thanks everyone!!! I was on the road all day yesterday heading back home. I missed not hanging out on BP.net and seeing what you guys thought about the episode. 
We really want to keep going in the reality direction, but not all of them will be in that light. It's a ton more footage and a ton more work to shoot that way. Of course if we get a TV deal they'll all be in this format. For now we'll be doing our best to keep the whole crew in as many as we can, just so much to film and five minutes just isn't long enough to develope a good story line. We're still learning???? 
For the record, Lori has won so far on the geckos. She won the battle ,but I'll win the war.lol Thanks again for everyones support!! Brian(BHB).

----------


## Sunny1

Awesome job on all of your shows!!! It is really neat to see a little of what goes on. But, like others have said, definitely not long enough!!!  :Wink:  My husband will even watch them with me (and he doesn't care for reptiles.... he just doesn't know what he is missing out on!! LOL). Great job!! :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## cueball

Really amazing work Brian  :Good Job: 

I can't even begin to imagine all the time it takes to put together these videos but I can assure you they are enjoyed. I really think you have something and can't wait to be channel surfing and see your face on tv!

Keep up the great work!

----------


## 8b8ll

Awesome work Brian!!

Am I the only one who only looks forward to SnakeBytes on Wednesdays?? LOL!!

Rock on brother.


Mike

----------


## ladywhipple02

So, maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me---and it's possible after my 14 hour day---but what is that rather large red and black snake with the gaping mouth in the first few shots? Looks like it doesn't have any scales...?

----------


## MeMe

> So, maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me---and it's possible after my 14 hour day---but what is that rather large red and black snake with the gaping mouth in the first few shots? Looks like it doesn't have any scales...?




I _believe_ that is the Scaleless Texas Ratsnake.

----------

